# Looking for lessons in crankbait fishing



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

This is my year for learning how to crank - shallow, deep, whatever. If anyone is a good crankbait fisherman and wouldn't mind spending a day on the lake, I could greatly use the help. I have a boat and can go electric lake only or gas lake. I live about 20 minutes south of Cleveland and since I am a high school teacher, I am off after June 13. Hope to hear from someone!


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Crankbait Central is the best for that information


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Carver,

cool site, thanks for the heads up. Still wouldn't mind some help, though. Took up trolling for walleye on Lake Erie a few years ago. Read everything I could and it all seemed to make sense. Spent one day trolling with Kgone and Fishon, though, and things were quickly cleared up.


----------

